# Dependent on a Vibrator



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I cannot have an orgasm without clitoral stimulation from a vibrator while my husband penetrates me.

I used to be able to, but I've become so dependent on my vibrator.

Forget an orgasm from my g-spot....its been so long (years) that I don't even remember what they feel like. 



Help!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I think most likley you will have to not have sex or masterbate for a length of time for your sensitivity to come back.

dose it bother your husband and yourself if not then don't worry about it.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> I think most likley you will have to not have sex or masterbate for a length of time for your sensitivity to come back.
> 
> dose it bother your husband and yourself if not then don't worry about it.


I'm not sure its a sensitivity issue, as my hubby can make me orgasm with oral and that's no where near as powerful as a vibrator. 

Maybe I've gotten so fixed on clitoral stimulation that my g-spot doesn't work anymore?

It doesn't bother my husband, but it bothers me. Its kind of become a burden to me.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I have heard that some of the more powerful vibes (magic wand comes to mind) can make things less sensitive. 

Is this the case or is it strickly a battery one? I would agree with other posts to perhaps obstain for a while and see if that changes things. 

My wife has been been reluctant to use a vibe much. This is one of her reasons. The more significant one is her overall lack of comfort with the whole idea of it.

Even if you can't go back to climaxing without it i don't see the big deal. I can see why you may want to go without it but not sure i would let it bother you.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> I think most likley you will have to not have sex or masterbate for a length of time for your sensitivity to come back.


This. You're going to have to go cold turkey. Might take you a while to relearn how to O without batteries but you can do it. It will just take practice.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Is it perhaps similar to the issue of porn and men? Where the porn provides to high of an expectation that regular sex can't fill it? Maybe your body is becoming to vibrator dependant for that orgasm.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

tjohnson said:


> I have heard that some of the more powerful vibes (magic wand comes to mind) can make things less sensitive.
> 
> Is this the case or is it strickly a battery one? I would agree with other posts to perhaps obstain for a while and see if that changes things.
> 
> ...


Its battery operated. 

I can seriously get off in like 60 seconds with it! Its great and all, but holding something on my clit is getting annoying.

I've tried vibrating c*ck rings, but its either not powerful enough or it presses in the wrong spot and hurts.

I've also tried the "We Vibe III"... which is amaazzzinnggggg!!!!! (Google it) it was recommended to me by a friend .... but it hurts hubby so that's a no go.

Basically I just want to be pounded so hard and get off without my hands needing to be in the way!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

I know going cold turkey is my only option. That is gonna be ridiculously hard not to reach for it with the urge to get off with hubby.

Probably better off that I throw all my toys away so I can't be tempted.

:banghead:


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

tjohnson said:


> I have heard that some of the more powerful vibes (magic wand comes to mind) can make things less sensitive.
> 
> Is this the case or is it strickly a battery one? I would agree with other posts to perhaps obstain for a while and see if that changes things.
> 
> ...


P.S. - It is VERY easily to get hooked on something that can so effortlessly and so quickly make you feel so incredible. 

Men cannot compete with a vibrator...so take it as a compliment that your wife is reluctant to use one!


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

there is no substitute for the real thing! IMO.

Dont use it for a while, have sex regularly and your body should start responding to it. time time time!


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

bkaydezz said:


> there is no substitute for the real thing! IMO.
> 
> Dont use it for a while, have sex regularly and your body should start responding to it. time time time!


We have sex every day/ every other day..but the problem with my body responding to it is that hubs doesnt last that long. We've tried to fix that issue in the past with no luck. Even if he masturbates earlier that day, he's still pretty quick.

Maybe that's why I got so fixed on it to begin with?


Do you think if I hold off on all sex and masturbation for a week or 2....and please hubby other ways in the mean time, that when I do have sex, I'll be so built up that I could possibly get off from just him?

That would be so tough as I have a high sex drive. Im cranky if I dont get off everyday.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

yes i think it would help you alot!!!! 

I have a HD and am the same way i feel sick to my stomach if i dont! 

only you know your body best if you are thinking for yourself that it will it just may 

try it!


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Have you tried taking care of hubby then giving him 20 to work on you before you want him to be ready to go longer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Ano said:


> he's still pretty quick.


Lots of foreplay? 

I still say this is in the training. You might have to learn how to O solo without a vibe before you will be able to do it with your hubby.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Shaggy said:


> Have you tried taking care of hubby then giving him 20 to work on you before you want him to be ready to go longer?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its a vicious circle. If I know he already came..I tend to not be turned on anymore. Its like a mental thing. Just knowing that it feels so good together and we're both gonna explode together really gets me going. Knowing that he already has before me is a turn off to me. :thumbdown:

Lol I'm so difficult.


----------

